# Ac-76



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Any more specs? What are the controller specs? Wondering if it would be good for other motors...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The AC-76 will be a 144 volt system and the Curtis controller will be 144 volts and 550 amps. Beyond that the specs are pretty much the same as the other AC-50/75 setups. Jack Rickard will be getting the first TWO. I would love to get my paws on one as soon as possible.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Is that a nominal 144v where in we assume a fully charged voltage of say 180v odd? Could we assume then that if a power supply with stable voltage that would not exceed this top charged voltage limit would mean we could run the controller at a higher power output continuous/peak?

Can the existing controllers hold their rated output continuously?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Updated: 500 amps not 550. My bad.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

48 cells to a max of 175 volts which would allow you to charge your 48 cells to 3.65 volts each. Once settled it would give you about 160 volts. Was told 48 cells max but if you only charged to 3.5 volts you could actually get 50 of them and when the voltage settled you would only have about 170 volts. Still it would be the safe bet to stay with 48 cells and charge to 3.5 volts and go with that. Should provide a good powerhouse. 

Pete 

175 volts MAX. I would not go to the MAX. Stay below and for sure use the liquid cooling for the controller.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Pete. I look forward to hearing of it's successes and maybe finding a home for one.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

onegreenev said:


> 48 cells to a max of 175 volts which would allow you to charge your 48 cells to 3.65 volts each. Once settled it would give you about 160 volts. Was told 48 cells max but if you only charged to 3.5 volts you could actually get 50 of them and when the voltage settled you would only have about 170 volts. Still it would be the safe bet to stay with 48 cells and charge to 3.5 volts and go with that. Should provide a good powerhouse.
> 
> Pete
> 
> 175 volts MAX. I would not go to the MAX. Stay below and for sure use the liquid cooling for the controller.


Max is 170V. HPEVS has been using 47 cells in their Scion, but thought 48 might be ok:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=308820&postcount=16

Won't be a powerhouse, but will give good torque at lower rpms. Power is limited to around 80 H.P. shaft power due to the controller max power of about 100 H.P. with 48 cells.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I have been discussing this directly with Bill Richie. He said "I think the absolute is 175v" So with that he may be off a bit but since the information is coming from HPEVS I will say they should know. Actually Curtis is the one to get that information from. I don't plan on running that many cells. I think 46 cells would be more than plenty. This setup should be great in a VW Bus and Porsche 914 setup. Make good use of that torque.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

onegreenev said:


> I have been discussing this directly with Bill Richie. He said "I think the absolute is 175v" So with that he may be off a bit but since the information is coming from HPEVS I will say they should know. Actually Curtis is the one to get that information from. I don't plan on running that many cells. I think 46 cells would be more than plenty. This setup should be great in a VW Bus and Porsche 914 setup. Make good use of that torque.


Yeah Bill told me that too. Brian said:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=308903&postcount=18

Both statements came from HPEVS, and they should know.


----------

